# Turkey panels & deer panels



## HUNTERMICHIGAN (Nov 22, 2009)

What i am making are turkey fan and beard kits. Oak 10 bucks each and white pine ones for 6 each.
Horn panels arrow head oak 10 and pine 6 each
Regular deer panels oak 8 and pine 5 each
Just want to get a number on how many i need to make for the people who want to buy them. Buy 3 or more free shipping. 
Will put out pictures if needed. I sell quite a few to taxidermists around my area and they love them. Thanks to all.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I would like to see some pics........Thanks, Mack


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> I would like to see some pics........Thanks, Mack


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

wow, this seems a bit to good to be true, Lets see some pictures. Are these stained and coated as well?


----------



## HUNTERMICHIGAN (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone i will be working on some this weekend and i will post some pictures asap and replying to taxidermist72 yes i stain them but i dont put poly on them useless asked for and that would be one dollar each per panel for poly. Im going cheap so me and my seven year old can get some customers because if i get enough people to buy i can get bigger and start making other things like pedestal mounts, european pedestal mounts and other taxidermy wood projects for people i would like to do wood working full time some day. Thanks for all the replys keep them coming.


----------

